# Einfach nur Abzocke oder selber doof?



## Shizuki (9. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

Bin gerade beim stöbern auf dieses Angebot gestoßen: Alienware M14X Gamer Intel i7-2670QM 8GB Ram 750GB HDD 4GB Grafik HDMI Top! | eBay

Hab sowas doofes noch nicht entdeckt, bis heute.  Sieht man so Angebote öfter oder nicht?
Ist das eben ein typischer Alienware Käufer der keine Ahnung hat was sowas angeht oder will er die Leute damit abzocken? Und gibt es Leute die das glauben? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. September 2015)

> Intel i7-2670QM mit 9,6 GHz
> 4x 2,4 GHz , 1066 MHz FSB
> (die Kerne werden virtuell gedoppelt, so das die CPU auf 8 Kernen
> läuft, d.h. mit virtuellen 19,2 GHz)




Hmmmmmkay


----------



## Gripschi (9. September 2015)

Hammer! Muss Ich haben!

Nix mit 5GGz OC! 19GHz ohne OC!

Aber nur virtuell, sammt Crossfire bei NV Karten...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. September 2015)

Ebenfalls "Windows 7 Alienware Edition"

Meinen sie einfach nur die Bloatware, die mit drauf ist?


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

_Nvidia Geforce GT 555M (1024MB)

Nvidia Geforce GT 555M (1024 MB)

(Wie auf Bild   zu erkennen wird auch die Grafik virtuell 

gedoppelt auf dann 8 GB Grafikleistung!!)
_


Echt jetz? Wie blöd kann man sein?


----------



## gm121 (9. September 2015)

das alles für nur 408 euro  super billig  wow
und son BS   Betriebssystemversion:  Ultimate Alienware Edt. / Home AW Edt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2015)

Bei den Beschreibungen scheint der echt keine Ahnung von der Hardware zu haben. Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch der günstige Preis.


----------



## Shizuki (9. September 2015)

Ich fand es trotzdem ganz amüsant das zu lesen.  Frage mich nur wer dafür bietet... Hätta viel zu viel Angst zu erfahren wo er elche Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt hat... D:


----------



## Andomaster (9. September 2015)

8 GB Grafikleistung?   Verdammt, ich glaub da muss ich meine 980 Ti mit nur 6 GB Grafikleistung gleich morgen zurückgehen lassen...


----------



## gm121 (9. September 2015)

boah besser als ne 980ti selbst da sparste schon


----------



## matthias135 (9. September 2015)

danke für beitrag  
ich geh mir jetzt die tränen aus den augen wischen


----------



## ollivetti (9. September 2015)

XD sehr amuesant. Liest such wie aus dem googleuebersetzer von vor 10 jahren ^^


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. September 2015)

Hauptsache man hat das hier mit im Titel stehen:

Top
4gb Grafik
Gamer
Intel i7
Alienware
19ghz
HD

Das reicht um eine Laie zu verführen x)


----------



## shootme55 (9. September 2015)

Danke danke danke danke, bin fast vom Bürosessel gefallen!  

19GHZ, na zum Glück hab ich 48!


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. September 2015)

Ich 12,6 ghz


----------



## Ersy90 (9. September 2015)

Alienware Käufer, keine Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (9. September 2015)

Das ist reine Bauernfängerei!


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2015)

Die dummen sterben nicht aus, sowohl Verkäufer als auch Käufer


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> > Intel i7-2670QM mit 9,6 GHz
> > 4x 2,4 GHz , 1066 MHz FSB
> > (die Kerne werden virtuell gedoppelt, so das die CPU auf 8 Kernen
> > läuft, d.h. mit virtuellen 19,2 GHz)
> ...



War auch mein erster Gedanke  



S754 schrieb:


> _Nvidia Geforce GT 555M (1024MB)
> 
> Nvidia Geforce GT 555M (1024 MB)
> 
> ...



Sehr blöd  



drstoecker schrieb:


> Die dummen sterben nicht aus, sowohl Verkäufer als auch Käufer



Da hast du Recht das wird es wohl nie  

Bei meinem FX 6300 habe ich also 21GHz  Stellt euch vor der würde auch noch beim RAM wegen DDR*3 *die 1600MHz mal 3 rechnen und dann 4800Mhz hinschreiben 

Denn Teil mit der CPU muss ich in meine Signatur eintragen der ist einfach geil


----------



## ForrestGump (10. September 2015)

ich will auch haben !!


----------



## shootme55 (10. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den RAM wird das doch schon längst so gerechnet oder?! SD-SDRAM hatte 133, DDR-SDRAM 266, RAMBUS 400, ja ne is klar.... 

Vielleicht könnt ich noch mit den RAM multiplizieren, hab ja 12GB, dann wär ich schon bei 576 GHz. 

Außerdem hast ja noch turbo, also 3,8*6=22,8 GHz,


----------



## Noxxphox (10. September 2015)

ob so  viel unqisenheit nicht wehtut?
mal im ernst ich informir mich doch wenn ich was verkaufen will... oder nich?
ich meine mit ner ordentlichen beschreibung holt man mehr geld raus als mit so was


----------



## Shizuki (10. September 2015)

matthias135 schrieb:


> danke für beitrag
> ich geh mir jetzt die tränen aus den augen wischen





shootme55 schrieb:


> Danke danke danke danke, bin fast vom Bürosessel gefallen!
> 
> 19GHZ, na zum Glück hab ich 48!



Gern geschehen.  

Aber das konnte ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Gripschi (10. September 2015)

Ich hab mal nachgefragt wegen Dopplung und Crossfire und Windows:

hallo, 
meine frage dazu, warum bitte stell ich fotos ein????
schauen sie foto 05 & 06 und ihre fragen beantworten sich. sollte es nicht so sein, kann
ich auch nicht weiterhelfen, da das ebay ist und kein computer kurs.
ich hoffe ich konnte ihnen weiterhelfen.
danke
mfg


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. September 2015)

Das ist für mich schon Betrug da falsche Tatsachen angegeben werden. Als Laie denke ich:

Boah 19ghz?! Die beste Intel Cpu hat grad mal 3,5ghz, dass muss gut sein vorallem wenn da Alienware draufsteht. Und die Windows 7 Alienware edition hört sich doch super an und alles für nur 400€!?


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgefragt wegen Dopplung und Crossfire und Windows:
> 
> hallo,
> meine frage dazu, warum bitte stell ich fotos ein????
> ...



Das heisst der Verkäufer hat gemerkt das jemand mit mehr Ahnung als er selber nachfragt und einfach der Frage ausgewichen ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. September 2015)

Alleine die Tatsache, dass der Verkäufer wohl kein Englisch kann geschweige denn Deutsch kann wuerde mich schon stutzig machen.


----------

